# Is there such a thing as being too positive or too optimistic?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

? ? ? do you have any examples?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I know someone who is overly optimistic to a fault. People who are overly optimistic often don't see things for what they really are, and too likely to believe something that most people would see is clearly not true. It really leads to being too trusting. So in my opinion I would say that being overly optimistic is not a good thing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

In my opinion, yeah.

But they seem happy enough.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

anybody have examples?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Lachlan said:


> anybody have examples?


Whenever the phrase "what's the worst thing that could happen" is uttered before a horrible plan is explained.

Also, when someone is very confident about their abilities but has nothing to back up that confidence. I.e. People who feel so confident that they will pass a math test that they don't feel like they need to study even though they suck at math.

It could also be bad to always hope for the best and be optimistic about the outcome of something even when there are early signs that things are not going ok. The optimism in this case might prevent you from trying to correct what's going wrong early.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

When someone does it to avoid facing the truth (i.e. a death in the family and they're all smiles because they can't handle it).


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not about being optimistic or pessimistic, those are only emotions. It's about TRULY being REALISTIC. Anything possible is realistic.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

The idea of what's realistic can be subjective and distorted by cognitive and personal bias. What is considered realistic varies from person to person and from the angle from which something is perceived. 
That being said, the idea of what is possible is also completely subjective, and both pessimists and optimists have firm beliefs on what "possible" means to them, hence the need to differentiate them.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

If you were really being positive about a maths test, and you had time to study, wouldnt you study? on the other hand, if you didnt have time to study, and you just had to do it, surely you'd get a better result from thinking positively about it?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Lachlan said:


> If you were really being positive about a maths test, and you had time to study, wouldnt you study? on the other hand, if you didnt have time to study, and you just had to do it, surely you'd get a better result from thinking positively about it?


Better than not studying and being negative about it? If you don't study, wouldn't your level of skill and knowledge be the same regardless of how you look at the test or how positive you feel about the outcome?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

ozkr said:


> The idea of what's realistic can be subjective and distorted by cognitive and personal bias. What is considered realistic varies from person to person and from the angle from which something is perceived.
> That being said, the idea of what is possible is also completely subjective, and both pessimists and optimists have firm beliefs on what "possible" means to them, hence the need to differentiate them.


So, if I understand what you're saying, I guess you can conclude that we create our own realities? My definition of being realistic is doing a clear philosophical and logical analysis without resorting to your emotions for validity. You know, if that makes any sense.

And someone being optimistic could be pessimistic from another person's point of view. Feels like I'm in philosophy class.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Depends on what you mean. Yes, like that of someone who is experiencing mania, believing they are invincible and spending money like there's no tomorrow and taking larger than normal risks.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think so. Without getting to into detail, I was once in a situation where I was surrounded by negativity, and I probably had every reason to be negative and pessimistic about my future. However, by staying positive, I got out of it fast. I think for some people, having hope is an extremely important fuel for success. If I had not remained positive, and continued with the belief that I could change my situation, I probably wouldn't have.

Sometimes hope and faith are all you can have, especially at your lowest points. If your negative, and always expect the worse, it affects how you operate day to day. What's the point of living if you don't see a better future?


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

I think generally being positive and optimistic is the way to go, but it's best to avoid blatantly ignoring the situation you're in... 

For example, it is good to give someone a second chance. It is blatantly ignoring the situation if this is the fifteenth second chance you have given them and the situation hasn't changed much since last time. 

Similarly, it is good to focus on the good points of a situation, but if the only good point is "I don't feel as bad as yesterday", you are not being optimistic to focus on it and ignore other issues.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Of course. I really believe in moderation. Too much optimism, as well as too much pessimism, can lead to delusional thinking. My friend is a good example of being too optimistic- she comes off as really uninsightful sometimes and often feels uncomfortable when I want to discuss subjects that are less 'feel good', and it limits our conversations.

On the other hand, I have had a history of pessimism, which I've tried to lighten up on. At it's worse I have become a total a--hole and ridiculed my friends for not living up to the impossible standards I set for them and myself, which only made me feel miserable and alone.

I also try to go by the golden rule- treat others as they treat you. If someone shows me respect than I respect them- If not, then they don't deserve it in return.


----------



## Becomingfree (Oct 22, 2010)

I can see it happening. I think alot of people put on fronts to be overly happy. I know because I have done the same and then crash when no one is looking. Isn't there an even keel to all of this?


----------

